
Show HN: Create/update product catalogs with CSV an bulk image uploads - sabondano
http://merchantbot.co/
======
brudgers
There's nothing to "play with or try out" on the page. The only activity is to
provide contact information. That's about all the feedback I can give.

Good luck.

